# Java Applet funktioniert nicht!



## sandy (27. Jun 2006)

Hi Leute, 

ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schon zu haufenweise in diesem Forum steht, aber ich konnte meinen Fehler nicht beheben. 

Ich will ein einfaches Java Applet HelloApplet.class erstmal lokal auf meinem PC laufen lassen können. Ber dieses Applet wird nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse starte, wird das Applet ausgeführt. Wenn ich es allerdings in eine HTML Seite eingebaut habe ich es dann mittels Browser starten will, funzt gar nichts. Ich bekomme nur ein rotes X angezeigt. Dieser Fehler ist bestimmt bekannt. Ich habe sowohl Firefox 1.5.0.4 als auch IE 6 versucht. Bei beiden ist Java aktiviert. Trotzdem bekomme ich immer noch den Fehler bzw. das Applet wird nicht gestartet. 

Mein Applet sieht folgendermaßen aus: 


```
package DB;

import java.security.AccessController;
import java.security.PrivilegedAction;
import java.security.Permission;
import java.awt.Graphics;


public class HalloApplet extends java.applet.Applet
{

private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

public void init()
{
  resize(200, 50);
}

public void paint(Graphics g)
{

  g.drawString("Hallo, ich bin ein Applet", 30, 50);

  x=30 und y=50 */
}
}
```

und meine HTML Datei sieht so aus:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>SurfViz</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<APPLET code="HelloApplet.class" width=800 height=600 alt="Java-Applets TEST">


</APPLET>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

also eigentlich nichts besonderes. Aber was mache ich noch falsch? 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## sandy (27. Jun 2006)

sorry, habe einen kleinen Fehler beim Kopieren der Quellcode gemacht: 



```
package DB;

import java.security.AccessController;
import java.security.PrivilegedAction;
import java.security.Permission;
import java.awt.Graphics;


public class HalloApplet extends java.applet.Applet
{

private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

public void init()
{

resize(200, 50);
}
public void paint(Graphics g)
{

g.drawString("Hallo, ich bin ein Applet", 30, 50);

}
}
```




```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>SurfViz</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<APPLET code="HalloApplet.class" width=800 height=600 alt="Java-Applets TEST">


</APPLET>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


und das ist die Exception die er auswirft: 



```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HalloApplet (wrong name: DB/HalloApplet)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-29" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2006)

He Leute ich habe es hinbekommen. 

Vielleicht für den, den es interessiert. Der Fehler lag darin, dass ich in Eclipse das Applet in einem Package drin hatte, aber in meiner HTML das Package nicht nicht erwähne. Entweder das Applet außerhalb eines Package legen oder das Package in der HTML angeben. 

Gruß 

Sandy


----------

